
Monopolies cost Americans $300 a month - watchdogtimer
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/nov/13/america-was-once-the-land-of-free-markets-now-theyre-becoming-a-myth
======
bediger4000
That actually seems low. Given the enormous growth in worker productivity vs
how little real wages have grown in the last 30 years, I'm guessing monopolies
cost Americans much more.

------
dm319
Nice to read a well-written article with interesting viewpoints, and then find
it's actually written by an expert who has published their research in this
area.

